# Got a new little friend



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yesterday, I picked up a new little friend at a major gun show. A new CZ 75D PCR Compact rode home with me! And I sold a pistol in a private sale while there. When I got the PCR home, I installed a 13-pound hammer spring which I had ordered in advance, and that made a nicer trigger... just hope it doesn't lead to light primer strikes.

One thing that this little gem needs to have as an OEM feature is a different magazine base plate. The one it has is rather thin metal and a little sharp with the piece that extends forward of the grip. So I ordered two base plates that "complete" the contour of the forward grip...

CZ 75B, CZ 85, CZ 75 COMPACT RUBBER MAG BASE PAD 273199000850 [CZ 75 BASE PAD 273199000850] - $8.95 : Greg Cote, LLC

Other than that, it awaits a trip to the range to check it out. Looks like a winner so far.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Congratulations on the new tool. Let us know how she runs when you get done at the range.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice! Have fun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm going to the range tomorrow with a neighbor friend. Over the past three years, we have gone every two weeks but his work schedule changed a while back. Now he's back on the every other Monday off schedule.

Anyway, I was going to take the new CZ 75D PCR tomorrow but decided against this. When the fellow and I go to the range we do things in fairly rapid motion. Setting up our drills, doing them, and just going through what we want to hit while there. So I'm going to take the CZ maybe next Friday by myself to see how it does. Also, I am not of a mind to shoot it with the factory OEM magazine base plates installed. They hit my little finger at the wrong spot. I'll wait until I receive the after market plates in and then shoot it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

You have greater patience than I do SouthernBoy. I would meet him at the range rather than riding together so you could either go early or stay later to shoot the new CZ.:drooling:

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> You have greater patience than I do SouthernBoy. I would meet him at the range rather than riding together so you could either go early or stay later to shoot the new CZ.:drooling:
> 
> GW


I have to leave for Fredericksburg by noon tomorrow so my time is limited. I can wait for the new base plates since the stock ones are a pain.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:
I bought a CZ P06 .40. Mine came with those rubber base plates. I also have a P01, CZ 75B Compact and a CZ 40 P some came with the thin metal plates others have a thick rubber pad, others the ones that you are ordering. I also bought some aftermarket Pro Mag magazines for those pistols I have found that these magazines will work with both .9mm and .40
The only issue with the rubber plates is that they can snag on clothing while carrying concealed. CZ's really are great pistols kind of like a DA/SA Browning Hi Power. Jeff Cooper based his "Bren Ten" on the CZ design. I've never had an issue with any of my CZ's straight out of the box. The 40 P is the only one I bought used as they are now discontinued. The P06 is a compact version of it and they share the exact same frame. The de-cocker version is somewhat of a pain in the ass to completely dis-assemble, mostly re-assemble and requires the use of a slave pin in order to align the small parts and springs within the sear carriage. It can be done without one but I wouldn't advise it. I found out the hard way. You also have to pay strict attention as to how those parts work together. You can cut down an old drill bit to make the slave pin, making sure it is no longer than the width of the sear carriage. It is there just to hold those parts in place and is pushed out while re-assembling. I doubt you'll ever have to dis-assemble yours. I did because I wanted to refinish the frame on my 40 P which had some deep scratches in it where the previous owner was obviously fumbling with the slide stop?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Got the after market base plates in today and installed them this evening. MUCH better! "Get a grip" has a whole new meaning. Completes the gun and makes it a better handler for me. Next stop, the range later this week.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I got to handle a CZ 75 today at one of the LGS. Very nice. 
i wish the gunshops here had a range to try the guns out. I look forward to your range report SouthernBoy.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:*The only issue with the rubber plates is that they can snag on clothing while carrying concealed.* CZ's really are great pistols kind of like a DA/SA Browning Hi Power.


Yes, and this is why none of my primary carry guns have any rubber on their grips or magazine base plates. That snagging issue could get me killed. And yes, the CZ 75 series is something like a DA Browning HP.



goldwing said:


> I got to handle a CZ 75 today at one of the LGS. Very nice.
> i wish the gunshops here had a range to try the guns out. I look forward to your range report SouthernBoy.GW


My CZ 75B Omega is a great shooter. I also installed a 13-pound hammer spring in that one and it is very smooth and quite accurate.

I will most definitely report on my new PCR. Now I am anxious to go back to the range and try it out. This is easy for me since the new range I go to is only about 4 1/2 to 5 miles from my home. It is HUGE. Check it out...

Elite Shooting Sports - Home


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Took the CZ 75D PCR to the range today for it's first outing with me. Shoots very comfortably (and why not... it's only a 9mm). But it does shoot low and center. The groups were decent but low. The spent brass gets ejected with quite a bit of force and several hit my in the head. Since this is not likely to ever be a carry pistol, none of this is a major problem. It's more of a gun to have in one's collection.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> <snip fun stuff>
> 
> It's more of a gun to have in one's collection.


That's a concept i have been trying to explain to the missus. It's beginning to sink in, but she just doesn't see the similarities between my guns and her shoes yet. <>sigh>


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Your low center shots might be a symptom of the ammo you're feeding it. Something a little hotter could even raise the trajectory of the spent brass. Sounds like a minor 

issue IMHO.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Took the CZ 75D PCR to the range today for it's first outing with me. Shoots very comfortably (and why not... it's only a 9mm). But it does shoot low and center. The groups were decent but low. The spent brass gets ejected with quite a bit of force and several hit my in the head. Since this is not likely to ever be a carry pistol, none of this is a major problem. It's more of a gun to have in one's collection.


Maybe a few more strikes in the head will straighten you out, oops, I mean after a few more rounds they may start straightening out , missing your head after a little breakin period.

If not , it only takes a minor adjustment, congrats on the new CZ.
BTW. WAS that the CZ the gun dealer was holding for you?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> Your low center shots might be a symptom of the ammo you're feeding it. Something a little hotter could even raise the trajectory of the spent brass. Sounds like a minor
> 
> issue IMHO.
> 
> GW


This is true. Faster loads tend to shoot lower than do slower ones due to muzzle rise not having as much effect on them. The loads (reloads) I was using are 115gr FMJ's running at 1128 fps.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Maybe a few more strikes in the head will straighten you out, oops, I mean after a few more rounds they may start straightening out , missing your head after a little breakin period.
> 
> If not , it only takes a minor adjustment, congrats on the new CZ.
> BTW. WAS that the CZ the gun dealer was holding for you?


What sort of adjustment might you be thinking about? The rear sight can be drifted for windage but is fixed for elevation.

Yes, it is the gun that a dealer set aside for me for last weekend's gun show.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Referring to the spent brass coming back at you. Very Little tiny adjustments at a time.

CZ 75 D PCR - Shell Ejection Question


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Referring to the spent brass coming back at you. Very Little tiny adjustments at a time.
> 
> CZ 75 D PCR - Shell Ejection Question


Sorry. I was thinking about the sights.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Sorry. I was thinking about the sights.


I wasn't very specific in my wording, my fault.

Once again nice purchase , :smt023


----------

